# key wont turn...plz help. =[



## GTO19020 (Sep 10, 2009)

okay so normal day, go out to my 05 GTO...put the key in the ignition...and it wont turn. Tried to wiggle the steering wheel...and its locked up as well. Brakes, wheel, trans, and windows. key wont turn. everything is locked up. Key goes in smooth, but wont budge. I have a warranty...this should be covered right?...also anybody here know exactly what is wrong with it?


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

The problem sounds vaguely familar... like the steering column locking "feature".

On my car at least.... To unlock the steering column lock, you have to pull the steering wheel the correct direction really hard! WAY MORE THAN THE "WIGGLE" you described.

Then once you have unloaded the locking mechanism, you should be able to turn the key.

It's just the way my car is.. I haven't heard of any dealer-fix for this. I just avoid turning the wheel when the key is out.

Good Luck.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

dealership time


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Try this thread:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/help-cant-turn-key-18014/


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

dial tow truck company, send car to dealer, have dealer fix. Mine is in the shop as we speak for the same thing.


----------

